# iCloud ne fonctionne plus (changement d'identifiant Apple)



## alinf34 (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ayant changé de FAI, j'ai changé mon identifiant Apple.

Ca fonctionne avec ma nouvelle adresse dans itunes Store, mais iCloud est resté sur mon ancienne adresse dans les préférences système. Toujours dans préférences iCloud, si je vais dans Détails du compte > Gérer l'identifiant Apple : c'est la nouvelle adresse qui est active !!!

J'ai pensé à fermer la session iCloud, toujours depuis les préférences iCloud, mais ça me signale que ça va effacer mes calendriers. Ils sont sur iCloud et je ne trouve pas comment ne plus les avoir sur iCloud, mais sur mon disque dur pour pouvoir tenter de réinitialiser mes préfs en fermant et relançant la session et avoir le bon identifiant Apple.

Sur mon iPad, dans Réglages > iCloud, j'ai aussi mon ancien identifiant, et là aussi aucun menu pour le modifier. Si je vais dans "identifiant oublié ", ma nouvelle adresse est inconnue alors qu'elle est valide sur le site d'Apple.

J'ai signalé mon problème à Apple, mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse.

Bizarrement je peux synchroniser mon iPhone et mon iPad sur iCloud. Mais je ne peux pas transférer de dossiers.

Notamment je cherche à transférer un diaporama créé avec Keynotes vers mon iPad, mais je ne peux plus le faire. Si j'utilise Hubic, j'ai un dossier avec les images. Si je m'envoie le diaporama par mail, je peux le lire mais pas le mettre dans ma bibliothèque Keynotes, qui me demande d'utiliser... iCloud !

J'ai voulu passer par iTunes pour ajouter mon diaporama à Keynotes, mais là aussi il y a un gros problème : auparavant il y avait une interface dans iTunes qui permettait de sélectionner une app pour y ajouter un dossier, mais cette fonctionnalité a visiblement disparue du nouvel iTunes.
En tout cas je ne trouve pas dans iTunes quel menu permet d'accéder à des ajouts de fichiers dans une app.

Je ne peux donc plus transférer de diaporamas, d'e-books dans la bibliothèque de ces app sur mon iPAD, etc. parce qu'Apple a validé mon nouvel identifiant, mais me bloque des fonctionnalité du nuage car cet identifiant n'est pas reconnu pour certaines fonctionnalités.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à transférer mon diaporama dans la bibliothèque de Keynotes sur mon iPad ? Comment transférer mes calendriers sur mon disque dur pour tenter de relancer iCloud ? (si Apple n'a pas supprimé cette possibilité) Comment ajouter des fichiers dans les app via iTunes ? (si Apple n'a pas supprimé cette fonctionnalité). 

Je précise que je suis sous Mavericks (pour le plus longtemps possible, car j'en ai marre des régressions qu'impose Apple et du cloud contraint et forcé).

Merci pour votre aide.

PS : sur mon iPad :
- Dans >réglages > iTunes Store et App Store : nouvelle adresse
- Dans > Réglages > iCloud : ancienne adresse


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2014)

alinf34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant changé de FAI, j'ai changé mon identifiant Apple.


et pourquoi donc?
Aucun besoin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pourquoi donc?
> Aucun besoin



alinf34 devait utiliser l'adresse mail liée à son FAI précédent comme identifiant. Changer cet identifiant était nécessaire pour continuer à recevoir les mails envoyés par le service iCloud et l'iTunes Store.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h37 ----------




alinf34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant changé de FAI, j'ai changé mon identifiant Apple.
> 
> ...



Pour être connecté avec le bon identifiant, il faut se déconnecter d'iCloud et se reconnecter avec le nouvel identifiant, sur le Mac comme sur l'iPad.

Perso, j'ai déjà fait cette manipulation et je n'ai jamais constaté de perte.

Cela dit, si tu veux être sûr de retrouver tes calendriers après la modification (2 précautions valent mieux qu'une), depuis l'application Calendriers du Mac, exporte-les au format Archive de calendrier (Fichier > Exporter > Archive de calendrier). En cas de besoin, tu auras à les réimporter à partir de ces archives.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2014)

Bon.. reprenons

En changeant d'identifiant iCloud, la synchro des Calendriers et du Carnet d'adresse vont être impactés car les données sur le Mac se synchronisent sur iCloud avec l'AppleID utilisé.

En changeant d'AppleID on est prevenu que les données vont être remises à zero.
En principe, les données présentent sur le Mac restent.

Mais par mesure de précaution, il vaut mieux dans Calendrier et dans Carnet d'adresse faire une sauvegarde complète des données. (normalement ca se trouve dans "Fichier / Exporter")
De cette façon, si ca se passe mal et que les données sont effectivement mises à zero, il sera très simple, une fois le changement d'identifiant effectué, de restaurer les données sur le Mac pour Calendrier et Carnet d'adresse

Une fois le changement d'identifiant effectué, vous ne devriez plus avoir de problème. Vous pourrez egalement entrer le nouvel identifiant sur l'iPAD (Réglages, puis iCloud )


[Edité] charcoaled by Himeji


----------



## alinf34 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, j'ai changé mon AppleID pour les raisons données par Himeji, et pouvoir à terme supprimer cette ancienne adresse comme BAL dans Mail. J'ai créé une adresse chez mon nouveau FAI car j'utilise leur espace perso pour un forum que j'ai créé et pour recevoir les notifications de visites plutôt sur cette même adresse (cohérence).

Par précaution j'ai fait une sauvegarde de tous mes calendriers et de mes contacts, mais je n'ai pas eu de perte des données car ils étaient restés intacts sur l'iPad.

J'ai fait le changement d'AppleID dans les réglages iCloud de mes terminaux iOS et pas de problèmes. Tout est en ordre 

Merci beaucoup à vous deux


----------

